# Portable Mook Jong



## J Ellis (Aug 24, 2010)

I know this has been discussed before, but I wanted to see if there were any newer experiences or recommendations.

I am considering a portable mook jong like this one: http://www.martialartssupermarket.com/?action=moreinfo&itemid=2521

Does anyone have any experience or suggestions relative to this piece of equipment? I am not a WC practitioner, but I do use trapping dummies in the context of my Kenpo training. I am not looking for a heavy duty piece of equipment for a WC studio, just something adequate (and affordable) I can use in my training.

Thanks,

Joel


----------



## CRCAVirginia (Aug 24, 2010)

I would not hang my laundry on that thing...


----------



## Boozmork (Aug 24, 2010)

It's a good looking piece of wood but I'd be worried about knocking it over, it defeats the object but I'd probably end up setting it in concrete or something


----------



## BloodMoney (Aug 24, 2010)

Agreed, wouldnt waste my time or money on that.

1st off the dimensions are slightly off, the leg is too low and arms look too spaced imo. Secondly a dummy needs "give", so that it can rock and move a bit. This is achieved (generally) by mounting it on a frame with struts going across so the whole dummy moves when force is applied. I dont think ive ever seen a good portable dummy imho.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Aug 24, 2010)

What the heck is that?   Looks like a tree trunk that was attacked by a bunch of termites.  I'm with everyone else, don't waste your money.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Aug 24, 2010)

Found these on E-Bay. Either one of these would be a much better alternative.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wing-Chun-Wooden-Dummy-Mook-Jong-/270622643261?pt=Martial_Arts_Equipment

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mook-Jong-Woode...-Arts-/250656393410?pt=Martial_Arts_Equipment


----------



## IrishMonk (Aug 24, 2010)

You could make your own for much less than that. However, if carpentry is'nt your thing, then I'd disagree with the above and say it should be fine to train on if you cant afford the 800.00 or so for a "real" mook jong. It's impossible to know if the angles etc are correct by looking at it in a pic... simply contact the seller and ask for this info to be sure. If the Angles etc are correct, then yes it beats nothing. 
You should'nt have a problem knocking it over etc, as the mook jong is not a "punching log". JMO

Edit   Zepedawingchun is right... those Jongs in the Ebay links would be much better...


----------



## J Ellis (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback and suggestions.


----------



## wtxs (Aug 25, 2010)

J Ellis said:


> I know this has been discussed before, but I wanted to see if there were any newer experiences or recommendations.
> 
> I am considering a portable mook jong like this one: http://www.martialartssupermarket.com/?action=moreinfo&itemid=2521
> 
> ...




I've made one out of 4 4x4's with the corners shaved/rounded, glued and cross lag bolted together, free standing inside an welded angle iron cage and mounted on half sheet 3/4 plywood. Arms are padded metal pipes threaded into round base plates, top arms are mounted with washers to offset for the right angles. The leg is bored through and collared (so it can rotate) in place, with  2 45 deg elbows for the 2 leg joints ... pad them if you wish, add couple of the strong black rubber downs on the back portion to create resistance for leg sweeps/traps/kicks. If you wanted more give, cement that inside an tire.  By making your own dummy, IMHO you can appreciate WC in an different way.  BTW ... less than 100 clams with padded face and frontal areas.  It helps if you don't have to buy everything and have friend who is a welder.


----------

